# Logan



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Has the water been raised up yet?


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

No, was there tuesday lake still down 3-4 feet.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone been up there since Tuesday?


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Drove by yesterday. Still down way down. Some areas in the shallow flats are still dry.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

That's unfortunate. I was planning to go there tomorrow because last weekend the folks at the bait house said that the water was on its way up. So I thought a week would be enough time but I guess not.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Alex_Combs said:


> That's unfortunate. I was planning to go there tomorrow because last weekend the folks at the bait house said that the water was on its way up. So I thought a week would be enough time but I guess not.


If the level is dependent on rain fall, my guess is it will take a lot of rain to raise the lake 3-4'. Is there any kind of flowing water that goes into Lake Logan besides runoff?


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

TheCream said:


> If the level is dependent on rain fall, my guess is it will take a lot of rain to raise the lake 3-4'. Is there any kind of flowing water that goes into Lake Logan besides runoff?


Well they lower the lake down every winter for weed control so I imagine they would have some way to raise it back up. But if not, the shallow end of the lake will take a awhile to get back to fish able.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Alex_Combs said:


> Well they lower the lake down every winter for weed control so I imagine they would have some way to raise it back up. But if not, the shallow end of the lake will take a awhile to get back to fish able.


I know, but it's a lot easier to open the valve and let water go than get water back in if there's no flowing water steadily coming in.


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

The Lake is fed by a small stream. However when I stopped down by the dam the water is still flowing through the gate valve. Not sure when they plan to close it. According to the ODNR draw down schedule they should have started raising it by now but they haven't.


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

I will keep you updated. I drive by the lake nearly every day on my way home from work just to see whats going on. I have been putting a few crappie in the cooler down at the dam and landed a 26" 7lb Saugeye down there about three weeks ago.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

B.Nutter said:


> I will keep you updated. I drive by the lake nearly every day on my way home from work just to see whats going on. I have been putting a few crappie in the cooler down at the dam and landed a 26" 7lb Saugeye down there about three weeks ago.


I appreciate it! I go to school at Hocking College and Logan is my favorite place to fish around here, so I'm needing that place to fill up!


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Drove by on my way home. Good news they have started raising the lake. However think it will be another week before the shallow flats are fishable. FYI ODNR will be releasing 3000 rainbow trout at Dow Lake in Athens tomorrow if you need a fishing fix.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Check out this picture my friend Kirk Hewitt took at Lake Logan Friday/yesterday.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> Check out this picture Kirk Hewitt took at Lake Logan Friday/yesterday.


That's awesome

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Really cool picture!


----------

